# Scam-MMOs: Earth 2 - Der Cashshop ohne Spiel



## Clayborne (4. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Scam-MMOs: Earth 2 - Der Cashshop ohne Spiel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Scam-MMOs: Earth 2 - Der Cashshop ohne Spiel*


----------



## Matthias1981 (4. Dezember 2021)

Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests. Ich hab auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und behaupte, dahinter nichts verpasst zu haben: es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Betrug, man bekommt nicht mal ein halb fertiges Spiel, steckt Geld in Nichts, das Geschäftsgebaren ist mindestens zwielichtig und jeder mit gegenteiliger Meinung wird verklagt, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
Habt ihr selbst Geld dabei versenkt oder warum ist das so ein Mammutartikel für „wieder mal dreiste Abzocke mit Early Access“?


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests. Ich hab auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und behaupte, dahinter nichts verpasst zu haben: es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Betrug, man bekommt nicht mal ein halb fertiges Spiel, steckt Geld in Nichts, das Geschäftsgebaren ist mindestens zwielichtig und jeder mit gegenteiliger Meinung wird verklagt, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> Habt ihr selbst Geld dabei versenkt oder warum ist das so ein Mammutartikel für „wieder mal dreiste Abzocke mit Early Access“?


Äh...also hier kommt mal ein längerer Artikel anstatt x Streamer-News und dann ists auch nicht recht?
Es wird halt ERKLÄRT warum das wohl ein Scam ist und nicht mit einem Satz abgehakt.


----------



## Matthias1981 (4. Dezember 2021)

Jupp, das hätte aus meiner Sicht mit einer Seite völlig gereicht. Ich hab mich nie beschwert, dass Infos über den Kram zu kurz wären. Da hab ich lieber anständig lange Tests statt so einen Kram. 
Aber Danke für die nette Aufklärung, dass es „ERKLÄRT“ wird - da wäre ich bei der epischen Breite nie drauf gekommen. Man kann aber auch Sachen totreiten und hier ist der Gaul für mich nach 2 Seiten völlig verreckt.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Jupp, das hätte aus meiner Sicht mit einer Seite völlig gereicht. Ich hab mich nie beschwert, dass Infos über den Kram zu kurz wären. Da hab ich lieber anständig lange Tests statt so einen Kram.


Welche "anständigen" Tests meinst Du denn?
Ich habe bemerkt, dass zum Beispiel vermehrt (?) Indietitel getestet werden. Das ist doch gut.


Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Aber Danke für die nette Aufklärung, dass es „ERKLÄRT“ wird - da wäre ich bei der epischen Breite nie drauf gekommen. Man kann aber auch Sachen totreiten und hier ist der Gaul für mich nach 2 Seiten völlig verreckt.


Es wurde hier immerhin recherchiert und eben genau das waren Kritiken hier auf der Page/Forum:
Dass nur abgeschrieben wird. Hier scheint sich wirklich jemand mit einem Thema befasst zu haben um die Hintergründe aufzudecken und zu erklären. Und dafür brauchts nun mal mehr als eine Seite.
Und da kann man sich am Wochenende auch mal hinsetzen um einen richtigen Artikel in 10-15 Minuten zu lesen.


----------



## Matthias1981 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben hier sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen, kommen nicht auf einen Nenner. Für mich ist 2/3 des Artikels überflüssig - gut recherchiert, sicherlich, aber ich will keine halben Doktorarbeiten, sondern so etwas nur kurz und knackig. 
Belassen wir es dabei - wir haben unterschiedliche Sichtweisen und Einstellungen. Da wirst du mich auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt bekommen. Alleine das nochmalige Antworten hier ist eigentlich eine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. Dezember 2021)

Was viel wichtiger zu solchen Dingen wäre, ist die Schaffung von entsprechenden inhalten im StGB, um Betrügern entsprechend keine Fläche zu bieten. Wie viele Spiele aktuell in alpha-beta oder früheren Formen wie Kickstarter "Ideen" auf den Markt geworfen werden, obwohl es gar kein realistisches Potenzial der Umsetzung gibt, muss rechtlich endlich unter Strafe gestellt werden, um Verbraucher zu schützen.
Es fehlt auch an rechtssicherheit generell im Bezug auf Spiele/Softwareentwicklung, die verschiedenen Stadien der Entwicklung sind nicht rechtssicher, sondern eher eine pimalDaumen erschaffene Basis der allgemeinen Verständigung..


----------



## Rookieone (4. Dezember 2021)

Unsinnige Milchmädchen-Rechnung:

Vom Projekt-Umfang klingt das nach Star Citizen, welches mit 400 Millionen $ und 600 Mitarbeitern (? ich habe da am Rande was von einem neuen 1.000 Man Studio gelesen) nach 10 Jahren immer noch Pre-Alpha ist und vermutlich noch weitere 10+ Jahre und 400+ Millionen $ bis zum Release braucht (wenn es überhaupt so weit kommt).

Rechnet man damit auf E2 um würde das 1.500 Jahre dauern!
Also jetzt investieren damit deine UrUrUrUr(...)-Enkel spielen können.


----------



## chaina (4. Dezember 2021)

der eine will einen Bild Zeitungs-Artikel, der andere eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung...
Ich persönlich finde die Artikel ganz nett, mal weg von Werbeartikeln hin zu etwas mehr Investigativjournalsimus!


----------



## HandsomeLoris (4. Dezember 2021)

Da kommt mir Jaroslaw Haseks "realistisches Geschäftsmodell" in den Sinn: erst wird der Hund verkauft und dann schaut man, wo man ihn herbekommt.
Zur Länge des Artikels: man könnte ja einen Kompromiss eingehen, indem man zusätzlich einen kurzen Abriss anbietet - ähnlich wie das Fazit in einem Test. So könnte man Alle abholen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2021)

Rechtlich ist die Benutzung von GoogleEarth für so ein Spiel doch auch ziemlich kritisch.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. Dezember 2021)

Erinnert mich an das "Metaversum" von NQ mit DualUniverse bzw dem Meta-Facebook. Ich nehme mal an, beide Firmen sind daran 0 beteiligt?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich find den Artikel sogar sehr gelungen  
Verständlich, dass man sich als Magazin vorsichtig ausdrücken muss.  Aber imo deutet hier schon einiges auf dubiose Machenschaften hin. Insofern stimme ich auch mit dem Fazit überein - Entweder hoffnungslos naiv an die Sache herangegangen oder das Ganze ist tatsächlich so geplant gewesen. Denkbar, dass man immer nur so viel Content erstellt wie absolut nötig um sich nicht strafbar ( Veruntreuung o.ä.) zu machen.


----------



## khaalan (4. Dezember 2021)

ahjo, passt schon er wird trotzdem kohle mit dem spiel machen....ich meine es gibt leute, die zahlen geld für eine forenavatarumrahmung oder für ein ein item in einem singleplayer game....potential an irren ist auf earth 1 genug da


----------



## DerSchlonz (4. Dezember 2021)

Ha, Kryptowährungen waren auch viele Jahre lang verlacht, und plötzlich ist man vielfacher Millionär. 
Aber Spaß beiseite, guter Artikel, wird die, die sich die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen lassen wollen, trotzdem nicht davon abhalten zu investieren.


----------



## Sheggo (5. Dezember 2021)

Echt fiese Maschen haben die drauf. Aber es scheint sich zu lohnen. Seltsamer ist das anscheinend auch noch legal, was sie da treiben. Sollten AGB/TOS nicht wenigstens geltendem Recht entsprechen?

Reich werden die Beteiligten damit wohl nicht, aber ein paar Jahre trägt sich das System bestimmt. Wie bei Star Citizen


----------



## Saboteur0815 (5. Dezember 2021)

Das einzige team das bis jetzt in der lage war die Erde einigermassen detailiert abzubilden ist von Microsoft mit ihrem Flugsimulator, also von oben betrachtet. Schaut euch bitte die credits an: 








						Microsoft Flight Simulator (2020) Windows credits - MobyGames
					

Game credits for Microsoft Flight Simulator (Windows) database containing game description & game shots, cover art, credits, groups, press, forums, reviews and more.




					www.mobygames.com
				



Und dann geh ich her, mit max. 10 Leuten, und will noch mehr ins detail gehen? Ohne Engine? NufSaid


----------



## AgentDynamic (5. Dezember 2021)

Ein sehr interessanter Artikel zu den Schattenseiten des Videospiel-Hobbys.
Der Vergleich mit Star Citizen ist vielleicht naheliegend aber dennoch irreführend.
Bei SC arbeiten Profis an einem zweifelsfrei riesen Projekt, welches schon in kleinen aber wesentlichen Teilen spielbar ist.
Wie ein Wolkenkratzer, dessen Eingangshalle und einige Apartments und Bürobereiche schon betretbar und nutzbar sind, aber dessen weiteren Etagen noch gebaut werden.
E2 ist hingegen im besten Fall ein überschätzter Traum von Möchte-gern-Amateuren.
Man hat (vielleicht) einen Töpferkurs besucht und gibt vor, man könne nun eine riesen Luxus-Villa hochziehen...



> Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests.


Ist die Welt schon so schnelllebig und ungeduldig geworden, das so ein ausführlicher Artikel zu lang wirkt?
Haben die Menschen durch WhatsApp, Twitter und Instagram lesetechnisch keiner Ausdauer mehr?
Das ist erschreckend.


----------



## Saboteur0815 (5. Dezember 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessanter Artikel zu den Schattenseiten des Videospiel-Hobbys.
> Der Vergleich mit Star Citizen ist vielleicht naheliegend aber dennoch irreführend.
> Bei SC arbeiten Profis an einem zweifelsfrei riesen Projekt, welches schon in kleinen aber wesentlichen Teilen spielbar ist.
> Wie ein Wolkenkratzer, dessen Eingangshalle und einige Apartments und Bürobereiche schon betretbar und nutzbar sind, aber dessen weiteren Etagen noch gebaut werden.
> ...


----------



## Saboteur0815 (5. Dezember 2021)

Stimme voll und ganz zu! Das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe, chris Roberts hat schon grosse Titel abgeliefert und deswegen auch einen Namen. Aber earth2? Denen traue ich nicht zu dass sie auch mit 20 Leuten diese Aufgabe stemmen.


----------



## Kissy85 (5. Dezember 2021)

ich finde diesen Artikel schon fast schon unverschämt. Ich habe vor fast einem Jahr angefangen in Earth2 zu investieren und bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Fortschritt, den E2 seither gemacht hat. 
Wie kann den ein seriöses Unternehmen vorschlagen, sich Informationen auf YouTube zu holen? Diese Youtuber haben sich anfangs zusammen getan, und gezielt gleichzeitig negative Videos zu Earth2 veröffentlicht. 
Callum Upton hat selbst einen Account in Earth2. Ich wäre vorsichtig, etwas einen Scam oder Cashgrab zu nennen ohne vorher genauestens zu recherchieren.


----------



## Tori1 (5. Dezember 2021)

Naja aus nichts Geld zu machen ist ja aktuell sehr beliebt.
Wer will kann bei mir ein KG Gold zu 200Euro kaufen (unbegrenzte Mengen verfügbar). Sobald ich es finde, werde ich es umgehend ausliefern.


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2021)

Kissy85 schrieb:


> ich finde diesen Artikel schon fast schon unverschämt. Ich habe vor fast einem Jahr angefangen in Earth2 zu investieren und bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Fortschritt, den E2 seither gemacht hat.
> Wie kann den ein seriöses Unternehmen vorschlagen, sich Informationen auf YouTube zu holen? Diese Youtuber haben sich anfangs zusammen getan, und gezielt gleichzeitig negative Videos zu Earth2 veröffentlicht.
> Callum Upton hat selbst einen Account in Earth2. Ich wäre vorsichtig, etwas einen Scam oder Cashgrab zu nennen ohne vorher genauestens zu recherchieren.


Erzähl dann bitte mal aus Deinen Recherchen und Erfahrungen.
Wie "spielst" Du das Game zur Zeit?
Wieviel hast Du investiert?


----------



## G-Kar (6. Dezember 2021)

Der Artikel ist ganz gut vom Inhalt her, gute Details und gute Recherche. Aber so viele Schreibfehler und unsinniger Satzbau, das hat schon weh getan das zu lesen.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Dezember 2021)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests. Ich hab auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und behaupte, dahinter nichts verpasst zu haben:  (..)



Uff.. 

Es geht hier um einen komplexen Sachverhalt der - selten genug - mit einem längeren Text gewürdigt wird. Klar kann man das runterbrechen auf "Tut es nicht", aber nach der Maßgabe kann man alles trivialisieren.

Man muss oft genug hören dass sich solche Recherchen eigentlich nicht mehr lohnen, vor allem auf einer Seite, wo es überwiegend nur noch um Reichweite (clicks) geht, da ist ja so ein Artikel eher Gift.... und da kommt mal so ein richtig schöner, langer Artikel, und dann sowas. Als Redaktionsleitung würde ich mir die Haare raufen.
Oder das beste draus machen und nächstes mal sagen ".. lange Artikel kamen ja nicht gut an.. also hier dafür 10 News von Amouranth und Co.!"

Das ist doch eher persönliche Präferenz ob man kurze knackige News bevorzugt, oder mal "In-depth" Artikel, die sich dann naturgemäß über mehrere Seiten strecken. 

Ich bin froh, dass es mal sowas gab. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## MarcHammel (17. April 2022)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests. Ich hab auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und behaupte, dahinter nichts verpasst zu haben: es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Betrug, man bekommt nicht mal ein halb fertiges Spiel, steckt Geld in Nichts, das Geschäftsgebaren ist mindestens zwielichtig und jeder mit gegenteiliger Meinung wird verklagt, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> Habt ihr selbst Geld dabei versenkt oder warum ist das so ein Mammutartikel für „wieder mal dreiste Abzocke mit Early Access“?


Kann es sein, dass deine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einfach nur recht kurz ist und du Probleme hast, dich länger als ein paar Minuten zu konzentrieren?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2022)

Es zeigt mal wieder das man es nie Allen recht machen kann.

Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen war ist das im Teil2 sehr viel Infos aus Teil1 recycled wurden, wo man sich dann schon mal fragt ob es dich lohnt weiter dabei zu sein.
Aber das ist Jammern auf hohen Niveau. 😉

Edith:
Das der Teil scheinbar? aus der Reihe ausgeklammert wird finde ich allerdings befremdlich ?🙄


----------



## G-Kar (17. April 2022)

Wow, das ist ja schon advanced Thread Necromancy hier.


----------



## hunterseyes (17. April 2022)

Earth2 braucht auch kein Spiel - es stellt das Metaversum dar! Also, wenn ich mir die Stadt Frankfurt kaufe, habe ich die Stadt in der Realität unter Kontrolle. Ich kann also Steuern erhöhen, Grundstücke dort verkaufen, einfach den Bürgern das Wasser abstellen...ihr werdet schon sehen....


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Erzähl dann bitte mal aus Deinen Recherchen und Erfahrungen.
> Wie "spielst" Du das Game zur Zeit?
> Wieviel hast Du investiert?


Ich hatte da nicht wirklich ne Antwort drauf erwartet. Wer in sowas Geld steckt glaubt wohl auch dass Globulis Krebs heilen.


----------



## Desotho (17. April 2022)

Leider habe ich eine NFT Millarden schon in den unfehlbaren Bitcoin Autotrader gesteckt dem auch Robert Geissen und alle Die Höhle der Löwen Investoren bedingungslos vertrauen.


----------



## Weltende (17. April 2022)

Richtig guter Artikel. Schön aufgebaut und lässt sich trotz der länge gut runterlesen. Habe selbst zwar noch nichts von Earth 2 gehört, aber kann wohl nun getrost alle Infos darüber ignorieren.


----------



## 80sGamer (17. April 2022)

"Die Alternative dazu sind Kreditkarten wie "Revolut", die inzwischen von vielen Earth-2-Spielern genutzt werden, um ihr Geld durch die Rückerstattungs-Option zurückzuerhalten."

Möööp! Fehler! Ich habe gut aufgepasst. Earth 2 hat keine Spieler, sondern nur Kunden. 

Echt krass, dass es tatsächlich immer noch Leute (Kunden) gibt, die da was kaufen.


----------



## 1xok (18. April 2022)

Ein Nachbau der Erde, was wäre daran noch ein Spiel? Hätten wir Zugriff auf so etwas, könnten wir uns einen Eindruck vom Krieg in der Ukraine machen. Die Frage ist nur wie lange man das erträgt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. April 2022)

Matthias1981 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen den Inhalt, aber der Artikel ist länger als die meisten Spieletests. Ich hab auf Seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen und behaupte, dahinter nichts verpasst zu haben: es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Betrug, man bekommt nicht mal ein halb fertiges Spiel, steckt Geld in Nichts, das Geschäftsgebaren ist mindestens zwielichtig und jeder mit gegenteiliger Meinung wird verklagt, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> Habt ihr selbst Geld dabei versenkt oder warum ist das so ein Mammutartikel für „wieder mal dreiste Abzocke mit Early Access“?


Ich habe auch den leichten Verdacht, daß da jemand in der Redaktion trotz besserem Wissens, bzw. Bauchgefühls dort kurzfristig investiert hat und dann sich erst Gedanken gemacht hat.
Was letztenendes zu einem ellenlangen (dem längsten Text der letzten Jahre wenn ich nicht falsch liege) Artikel geführt hat.
Solche Ausführlichkeit habe ich anderswo schon vermisst.
Meine Meinung.


McDrake schrieb:


> Äh...also hier kommt mal ein längerer Artikel anstatt x Streamer-News und dann ists auch nicht recht?
> Es wird halt ERKLÄRT warum das wohl ein Scam ist und nicht mit einem Satz abgehakt.


Wieso gleich so aggressiv?
Es ist schon verwunderlich, wie es zu dieser Firma und ihrem Projekt einen so riesigen Artikel gibt, andere Themen aber recht stiefmütterlich behandelt werden.
Die X Streamer News kommen ja trotzdem und werden von ihrer Aktualisierung auch mehr, nur wir sehen es nur nicht mehr so offen (dankenswerterweise).
Sollte das die plötzliche Wende werden und zig gute ausführlich recherchierte Geschichten geben, werde ich mich vor dem Autoren demütigst in den Staub werfen.
Aus Erfahrung würde ich aber weiterhin voll dagegen wetten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. April 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja schon advanced Thread Necromancy hier.


Habe gerade erst mitbekommen das es ein Steinalter Thread war. 😕
Hatte mich schon über Deinen Post verwundert und konnte den nicht so recht einordnen.

Schande über den Totengräber. 😋


----------



## hunterseyes (18. April 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Ein Nachbau der Erde, was wäre daran noch ein Spiel? Hätten wir Zugriff auf so etwas, könnten wir uns einen Eindruck vom Krieg in der Ukraine machen. Die Frage ist nur wie lange man das erträgt.


mal rein zur Info, es gibt och sehr viele Kriegsgebiete auf der Erde: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_andauernden_Kriege_und_bewaffneten_Konflikte


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Habe gerade erst mitbekommen das es ein Steinalter Thread war. 😕
> Hatte mich schon über Deinen Post verwundert und konnte den nicht so recht einordnen.
> 
> Schande über den Totengräber. 😋


Da ist nicht der Totengräber Schuld, sondern der Friedhof aka. PC Games die den Artikel aktualisiert hat.
Der stammt "neu" so nämlich vom 17.04.2022 um 10:00 Uhr und wird prominent auf der obersten Seite auch so dargestellt.
Ich ging deswegen erstmal auch davon aus, daß das alles neue Kommentare sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da ist nicht der Totengräber Schuld, sondern der Friedhof aka. PC Games die den Artikel aktualisiert hat.
> Der stammt "neu" so nämlich vom 17.04.2022 um 10:00 Uhr und wird prominent auf der obersten Seite auch so dargestellt.
> Ich ging deswegen erstmal auch davon aus, daß das alles neue Kommentare sind.
> 
> ...


Natürlich !😉
Jetzt macht ja auch der fehlende Bezug Sinn.


----------

